# Wood Magazine Sept 2011 Issue: woodworking on wheels



## Camper (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was browsing my Wood magazine July 2011 issue. They are advertising that in the Sept 2011 Issue (to hit the stands in july 5th) they have an article titled "Woodworking on wheels: An American hero and wheelchair woodworker shows a thing or two about shop set-up". I thought this may be of interest to some members. I recently saw a couple of blogs and forum topics related to this. Just figured I would pass it on.


----------



## LucasPeters (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Camper,
Just to add to this. The man in the article is none other than fellow LJer Chuck Isaacson

It was a lot of fun and a great honor working with Chuck on that article. Chuck was a career Army flight engineer with multiple tours in Iraq and Afghanistan under his belt when he was in horrible helicopter crash. Shortly after his recovery, he caught the woodworking bug bad, but was having difficulty finding a lot of solid information about woodworking from a wheelchair. He took it upon himself to put together a shop that is sort of a proving grounds for accessible woodworking.

That issue should start hitting mailboxes and newsstands in early July. Hope you folks enjoy it.

Lucas Peters
How-to Editor, WOOD Magazine


----------



## Sacadelic (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kind word Lucas.. You did a great job with the article.. I hope it helps people like me, when I was first starting out.


----------



## colt (Jul 1, 2011)

Any one know if this magazine is available on news stands in Canada? I am a beginning woodworker who also lives their life in a chair. Interested to see this article.

Thanks


----------



## MikeOB (Nov 8, 2009)

Got my magazine today and thought…I swear I saw his work on LJ. 
Congrats on the article!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

colt

Don't know ,but you can buy it online,at, Wood Magazine


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Interesting article. I got a copy a couple of days ago.


----------



## colt (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks EJ I will see if I can get ith through the online store.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sac,

Thank you very much for your Service… Really sorry you got injured…

It's really NICE to see you truckin right along into woodworking!
You've done a great job on your Shop planning for special circumstances!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

The current issue is definitely on the shelf in Barnes & Noble, Lowe's, & Home Depot.

It is a great article for all to enjoy.


----------

